# Safari Flash module manquant



## Ralfix (30 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai eu la mauvaise idée d'installer flash player dans Safari pour je ne sais plus quel besoin particulier.
J'ai souhaité l'enlever car cela ralentissait mon macbook en utilisant une flash uninstaller de chez Adobe.
Mais depuis j'ai "module manquant" à la place des videos. 

En cherchant sur le web j'ai trouvé des tonnes de conseils de fichier preference etplist à supprimer: rien n'y fait.
J'ai retéléchargé Safari 5.0.5 et réinstallé: toujours module manquant.

Je suis à cours d'idée!

Comment revenir à la emcture de Flash incluse dans Safari de base, sans installer ce foutu plugin 'Adobe? J'utilise OSX 10.6.7

Please help!


----------



## subsole (31 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Il me semble que plug Flash n'est plus installé/ livré automatiquement avec Safari.
Il faut donc le télécharger et l'installer ====> http://get.adobe.com/fr/flashplayer/otherversions/


----------



## Ralfix (31 Mai 2011)

Ca fonctionne, merci.
Je ne sais pas trop ce qui s'est installé ni où, mais c'est Adobe...


----------

